# New bike just arrived! - Gavin Durus 2010



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, this is my first post ever on this forum after lurking for a while, basically looking for reviews on a bike that would fit my needs.

About me: I am 36 y.o. and was very active/serious about cycling when I was 16-23, but I have not ridden a bike for the last 10 years or so. I do not intend to go back to the sport in a competitive way, I just think it would be great to ride again and get rid of the extra fat around my waist while enjoying it. I could also use a bike to commute to work (1.5mi) since I live in FL and winters are not an issue (rains are...)

So I do not want to spend a lot $$ just for that, for me it makes no sense to pay for the high end bikes unless you are rich, have no other bills to pay or you are really serious about the sport. My budget was around and even under $400. With that budget options get basically reduced to low quality bikes or used.

A lot of folks here advise to buy only from LBS because you get the extra service, fit to size, etc. That is a good advice for part-timers and beginners but it wouldn't work for me: the first thing they taught me when I started training many years ago was how to take care of my own bike and I think every person who is really serious about the sport (pros-semipros-etc) should know all the ins and outs of his/her bike. I wouldn't let anybody touch my bike, and even less and I would be scared to have some mechanic from a store adjust anything on it.. I guess I am a weird case and not the average guy out there, specially here in US (I was raised in a much more poor country).

So facing the decision of buying used (!) or lower quality (!) I decided to go for the 'lower quality' and here are my reasons:

- used bike could be a big surprise, we dont know if the bike was really just used or abused.
- used bike on my price range were all old (like really old) .. some were 20 yrs even 30+ yrs !
- i dont care a lot for brand names, i meant i know the differences etc but I also know what a Ferrari is and I still bought a VW Jetta. They both take you to same places. If you can afford the Ferrari: more power to you.. i can't 
- this one can be argued: lower quality bikes are made on the same countries / even factories than most of those high end name bikes
- lower quality bike would get me on the road right away and I can slowly upgrade it if I need to (buying components out of ebay?)
- I have a warranty on a new bike (this one can be argued too, some shady manufacturers / retailers out there)

Ok, this is turning longer than I expected, maybe i am too excited 

I bought a Gavin DURUS 2010 (from http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/gavin-durus-road-bike-shimano-sora-sti.html - used the Google checkout so I saved $5 ..lol). These bikes have many detractors here on this site (search for other posts) and I noticed what seems to be employees 'rooting' for their own product. Hehe, you might actually think I am an employee too: 1st post / live in FL...etc  

I made some research on the net and I noticed the bikes are actually rebranded Hasa bikes (http://www.hasabike.com.tw/m.htm) which btw are sold on ebay and looks like they are praised by some people here from this forum ( http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146183 ). The bikes are imported by Venditio Group LLC (http://www.hasabike.com.tw/trade_flash.html -- Click on USA), who seems to be the same people after Gavin / roadbikeoutlet.com and selling a lot of other taiwan / china imported stuff. 
I do not trust these people at all but they are delivering just what I need.

Bike arrived today Monday around noon via UPS (bought it on last Thursday). I took my 1hr lunch break, loaded the box on my truck and went home to put it together.. I was riding back to the office ~ 50 min later 
So far i like the bike but it definately needs some adjustments here and there (didnt have too much time and was eager to ride the 10 blocks from home to office lol)

I'll post pictures and updates soon.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

deja vu all over again...

signs of a clueless bike co:
they give dt length in the geo chart
they don't give level tt length in thet geo chart
they have a size by height chart


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

qbantek said:


> Yaddah yaddah yaddah . . . These bikes have many detractors here on this site (search for other posts) and I noticed what seems to be employees 'rooting' for their own product. Hehe, you might actually think I am an employee too: 1st post / live in FL...etc  . . . yaddah yaddah yaddah


You don't say.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

@FatTireFred those people are retailers/ importers .. if you dig down on the net you will notice they also sell imported living room furniture ... lol, nope.. not your favorite super specialized road bike shop at all.

@rogger; if you care: google my nickname and depending on your network abilities you might find my real name / my profession / my company and probably a lot more .. nah, I wouldn't work for those people .. they probably wouldn't pay me enough anyway


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

qbantek said:


> @FatTireFred those people are retailers/ importers .. if you dig down on the net you will notice they also sell imported living room furniture ... lol, nope.. not your favorite super specialized road bike shop at all.




that would make me real comfortable buying a bike from them... lol, nope


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

@FatTireFred if you are a hardcore cyclist that loves high end bikes and is ready to pay for the overhead + you really needs the support and confidence of one of the established brand names out there and you are proud to exhibit the brand names tags on your bike, etc .. then no, you wouldn't be comfortable ... me? --> $400  ... different objective, I guess


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

qbantek said:


> @FatTireFred if you are a hardcore cyclist that loves high end bikes and is ready to pay for the overhead + you really needs the support and confidence of one of the established brand names out there and you are proud to exhibit the brand names tags on your bike, etc .. then no, you wouldn't be comfortable ... me? --> $400  ... different objective, I guess




this is a high end bike?! lol, nope... but do enjoy it


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

FatTireFred said:


> this is a high end bike?! lol, nope... but do enjoy it


thanks! ... not a high end at all, that's what I meant .. it's just a bike that wont break my bank and (at least for now) i don't think i need a lot more. I might be wrong though, but that's what upgrades are for.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*don't worry*

about the snarkiness OP

just show us them pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

*pictures*

Here is the box as UPS brought it to my office. That big hole in the cardboard was there (and another one on the other side!). The scary thing was that there were little parts inside the box, fortunately I don't think I missed any of them...










It looks like the box was opened in some place and then re-sealed. (customs? retailer does some assembling?)










Out of the box:










Small parts were loose inside the box!  



















Some 30-40 mins after:



















There are some tiny scratches here and there on the frame that maybe somebody else wouldn't notice but I am too obsessive not to be aware of. It was definitely not packed with extremely care as it should be.
I checked the tires before inflating them and there were ok, no need to add extra tape and wheels were perfectly true.

I came back from the office and adjusted the front derailleur a little bit but it looks like I'll need another session to totally eliminate some noises on the top gears. Overall I am happy with the bike but I would have to test it a little bit more to draw any conclusions.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

Btw, they do recommend to have it assembled by a professional:

View attachment 196286


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

At least the frame is made by Hasa ( http://www.hasabike.com.tw/ ) as I thought from my research.
View attachment 196288


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*facepalm*


----------



## T. Slothrop (Mar 31, 2010)

I think your phone cost more than your bike.


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats! have fun with it. I'm sure it will serve you well for what you intend. I would rotate your bars up a little, the end of the bars should be pointing at your rear brake or between the brake and ground. Also, if the ride is harsh, buy a hasa carbon fork and put it on there, it will help a lot! or put some 700x25 tires on there too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its nice to know air tools are not bequired.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

double post


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

serfur1 said:


> congrats! have fun with it. I'm sure it will serve you well for what you intend. I would rotate your bars up a little, the end of the bars should be pointing at your rear brake or between the brake and ground. Also, if the ride is harsh, buy a hasa carbon fork and put it on there, it will help a lot! or put some 700x25 tires on there too.


Holy cow, someone actually encouraged the clueless noob to ride a bike and have fun. The horror!

To the OP: Looks like a terrific bike to start out on... Hopefully you enjoy the sport- if not, your overall investment wasn't too much of a wallet-buster. As you may have noticed, many roadies tend to be a little on snobby side. Do me one favor... If you DO end up falling in love with road-biking (and I think you will), and a few years from now you find yourself the owner of a bike that costs more than your car, and rabidly opinionated about obscure things like what the perfect TPI is for a tire to have both suppleness _and_ durability... Look back on this thread and be kind to the enthusiastic new guy. 

Now go ride the living holy hell out of that fine looking steed!


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

@T. Slothrop: yeah, expensive phone .. or is it cheap bike? 

@serfur1 thanks! yes, I was trying some lower positions .. I used to like a low position while having my hands on top of the brakes. 

@Starter: thanks for the encouragement! and i guess it's also flattering t be called a noob after so many years of putting together / riding / competing road bikes. But you are right: this is the first bike (!) I ever bought as a whole, all my other bikes were put together using a weird combination of Russian / Italian and Japanese parts (whatever was available). 
That is what make the whole thing so funny. I am used to shitty bikes if you may, and I oppose to spending a small fortune on a bike unless you are training for the Tour d' France or you have no worries about money at all. Please remember I come from a different country, sub-developed, poor, but also one of the most successful out there on the sports area. With the amount of $$ you guys pay for your bikes people in my old country were able to live for 10 years.. I am not exaggerating.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

A from Il said:


> Its nice to know air tools are not bequired.


BTW, sarcasm aside, this bike came with no instructions on how to put it together, there is manual in there but is completely useless and very generic (looks like a one size fits all manual for every bike from kid's to MTBs). 
If you are completely new to assembling bikes you will be clueless so I do recommend to get some expert assistance.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations on getting back on the bike.

Most roadies come off as snobby, but it's usually a gut reaction of having seen the same thing happen over and over. If you've been at this a while, each time you see someone get a very basic bike, you shake your head and think, "It's only a matter of time before this person starts the upgrade process." What'll happen is, at first, a part here or there will get swapped out since it doesn't work very well. Then eventually the bike as a whole will get replaced. So all that time and money will be spent whereas the new buyer could have gotten a better piece of equipment to begin with.

I'm saying this from experience. I too started out on a sub-par bike and eventually got a new one after a ton of upgrades.

This is all my opinion though. Maybe other roadies are snobby for different reasons.

Anywho, to the original poster, a couple comments on the bike setup. It's overkill to loop the brake cable around the mounting bolt of the brake. Just run it underneath the flat side of the washer and it will hold fine. Also, since you used to ride 20 years ago you have your bars setup the way the aero or non aero brake levers/handlebars interface used to be. Nowadays, you're "hoods position" will actually be mostly on your handlebar with the hoods being even or slightly raised from level. This allows you to have a more natural hand shake grip on the hoods. Like someone else mentioned, angle your bars upward, then I'd recommend undoing the bar tape, move your brake levers down the bars, then retape the whole thing. 

Have fun with your new machine!


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

mitmoned said:


> Have fun with your new machine!


Thanks! 

I agree w/you on the snobby issue. Of course I'd like to upgrade to the nice components, who wouldn't ... but I have to be objective about how much I am willing to spend without leaving other needs unattended (that means without having the wife kicking me out of the house)

I guess you are right about me been used to the 'old position'. I won't behave like an old fart here and I'll follow your recommendation and compare to current setting (to be honest I don't even like the way the bike looks with the upward moved bars... damn, what else have changed? lol)


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Honestly, it's not that bad. 

But I would ditch those pedals for proper clipliess ones stat.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

nealric said:


> Honestly, it's not that bad.
> 
> But I would ditch those pedals for proper clipliess ones stat.


100%, that is the 1st upgrade for sure. 

Only dilemma is that I am using the bike to commute to the office and road bike shoes with cleats do not fit the dress code (but we are in FL and I have been always a rebel so I do wear shorts, lol). 
What would you do?


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

> Only dilemma is that I am using the bike to commute to the office and road bike shoes with cleats do not fit the dress code (but we are in FL and I have been always a rebel so I do wear shorts, lol).
> What would you do?


You could go for a double-sided pedal (clip and flat side)l: 










Or you could just throw office shoes in your bag.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

nealric said:


> You could go for a double-sided pedal (clip and flat side)l:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, I'll think about it .. don't really care too much for those pedals you showed me and I hate to carry bags... but might just leave some decent shoes at the office or just swap pedals when not commuting


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, the whole pedal shoe interface thing is annoying when you want something to work well on the bike, but also don't want to walk like a duck off the bike.

Leaving shoes at work(along with all my work clothes) is the route I take. That way, it doesn't matter how I get into work, I'll have attire there for me. But I'm lucky in that I have a back storage area to our office to call my own.

There's also a couple of better flat pedal options out there for better footprint with regular shoes. Grip Kings from Rivendell work well for a longer platform. Many also swear by their MKS Pedals. Just throwin options out there for you.

With regard to your handlebar setup, this is what I had in mind. But, the whole handlebar interface is strictly preference, and if you feel more comfortable where you're at now, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Only you and your body can be the final judge of bike fit.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd tilt up those handlebars a bit. Hope you enjoy your bike.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, as you guys suggested I rotated the handlebars up .. just a little bit. 

View attachment 196415



I am looking for a good deal on clipless pedals and also road bike shoes (!)

So far I have found these:
Shimano R540 SPD-SL ----------- $39.78
Shimano 105 5610 SPD-SL ------ $59.70
Shimano Ultegra 6700 -------------- $90.97

... shipping & taxes are included on all those prices.

What do you guys think? are those average prices / can I expect better deals? 
thanks,


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like you rotated too much...bottoms of bar should be close to parallel with ground maybe pointing down a little. Once you get bars close then the hoods will needs adjusted. With saddle that low you should be able to get bars down some and still be very comfortable. The call it 'drop' for a reason and not 'rise'....


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

MCF said:


> Looks like you rotated too much...bottoms of bar should be close to parallel with ground maybe pointing down a little. Once you get bars close then the hoods will needs adjusted. With saddle that low you should be able to get bars down some and still be very comfortable. The call it 'drop' for a reason and not 'rise'....


Thanks. Actually I did lower it a little bit after I took the picture and tested it around the block, I was feeling too 'upright' ... 
I'll try it now and see how it fits for a while before moving the hoods... I only rode the bike for 2-3 miles since I bought it, still adjusting / tinkering .. this weekend is going to be a good one 

any word on the pedals?


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

there are some [email protected]@hats on this forum. 

op is clearly exicted about his bike, let him be excited. not everyone needs a 3k rig


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

ljfran2383 said:


> there are some [email protected]@hats on this forum.
> 
> op is clearly exicted about his bike, let him be excited. not everyone needs a 3k rig


lol, damn right .. and no worries .. excitement will be there for a while, I feel like a 16 y.o. w/this cheap bike .. I have not touched or even get close to my car and/or my truck since I got it


----------



## MountainExpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Inspiring! Has anyone put in some big ones on a Gavin Linea, the carbon frame model?
I would like to know how you rate the ride. Most interested in what would seem affordable ride.


----------



## MountainExpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Its beautiful. I hope you have many many safe happy miles together!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

that is pretty decent for the money to be honest. now go ride...


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been riding the bike everyday to work (~2 mi one way) and I love it. Very short rides with no hills, and I don't want to arrive all sweaty to the office, so I haven't really done any extreme ride at all.

I was missing the old friction shifters because that's what I was used to, but now that I have the indexed ones nicely adjusted they are a lot easier to use and I finally got rid of the noise on some gears. 

The front dérailleur might need to be changed, I think they provided me with the wrong seat tube diameter's one and it touches the frame on the smaller chain-ring. I am debating whether to replace the triple Truvativ crankset with a double. I live in FL (= no hills) so I do not see myself having to use the smaller chain-ring at all.

I also increased the seat height a little bit, and I will probably increase it a little bit more once I start doing longer / faster rides. I already got me some road shoes but no clipless pedals yet. 

So far I am very happy with the purchase, it allowed me to reach my objective of getting back to riding w/o spending a ridiculous amount of $ or taking somebody else's used (abused?) bike. 

Upgrades / Wish List:
- Clipless pedals 
- Double crankset (I don't think I need a compact either), probably a Shimano one.
- Might need new front dérailleur, will decide after changing the crankset.
- Some simple wireless bike computer

That's it!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

it would have been better just buyin a better bike, now you have to change a better crank new bb, deraileur that doesn't fit brakes and frame came scuffed.
. It is not even your size. looks too large, no seatpost showing. 
cheap stuff cost more at the end.:idea:


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

malanb said:


> it would have been better just buyin a better bike, now you have to change a better crank new bb, deraileur that doesn't fit brakes and frame came scuffed.
> . It is not even your size. looks too large, no seatpost showing.
> cheap stuff cost more at the end.:idea:


I beg to differ (without starting a war)

At some point on my life (some good 15-20 years ago) I was able to compete and be very serious about cycling, I even trained w/the national team of my old country and I still keep training logs and some trophies from when I was in top form. 
It would be very difficult for me right now to beat the performance and times/speeds I was able to reach back then, I am not sure how many real professionals we have on this forum, but I would like to know how many were as serious as I once was about cycling.

All these is not to brag or to generate a pissing contest, just to backup the fact that all those afore mentioned achievements were reached using a worse bike than I now have! Not only because of the changes in technologies, but because of the fact of me being poor and not being able to buy a top end bicycle (even when it could be justified at the time). 

Would I have better performance on top bike than the one I had back then? Don't know, probably yes. 
Would I be able to beat Greg LeMond or Indurain just by spending $3000-5000 dollars?, I don't think so. 
Would any of the enthusiasts weekender riders I have seen riding overpriced bikes could be even able to keep with my pace of my good days? .... LOL, I'll reserve the answer to myself

In summary: the bike doesn't make the athlete, and I don't believe on spending small fortunes on a bike if you (the main component of the bike) are not top quality material as well (I am definitely not anymore..)

Now back to my bike:

The reason for my seatpost being lowered was lack of flexibility and not a size problem, as I said before I have been moving it up and fitting the bike as I recover my confidence and flexibility.
The upgrades I mentioned are not necessary, are just a wish list. Meanwhile I am riding my bike and not saving for a dream ride.
The frame has a small scuff on it because of the FD not been the correct size, you are right... but the bike was $400! LOL .. who cares about the lil scuff, Would have been on a top of the line Colnago frame I would be all over the place but, this frame? LOL .. it will probably receive a lot more scuffs anyways .. :thumbsup:


I am a sport enthusiast, as I believe most of the people here are, and I think it is not healthy for the sport to promote the need of spending more on your bike than your car might cost. In this economy, I don't know how many people can afford to spend thousands on their bikes, think about that. Some fat [email protected]@ manufacturer and retailer is making a lot of money by promoting this idea while creating a wall between new riders and their bikes. I welcome any economic solution that can help to move people from their cars to bicycles, and increase the appreciation for the sport in general ... overpriced bikes are not.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

Please notice that I never said that you shouldn't buy a high end bike. 
I would also go for it:
- if money wouldn't be an issue for me at all.
- if I were a top professional

Currently I do not meet any of those conditions and even when I would love to drive Ferraris or Lambos I own a VW Jetta .. same rule applies.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Im not speaking about buying a 3k or a 5k bike. Just a better one, welled packed, so it wont get scuffed in shipping. or that you just can send back if it gets so. Something well built, not having a problem with front deraillur, crank, and whatever other issue appears.
Why would you lower your seatpost for felxibility? you raise your bar/stem..
you can even damage your knees.

I live in a 3rd wold country, and I know about good riders with bad or old bikes, that are just excellent athletes, being in national teams and all and not gettin nice bikes, still they are good riders, but thats not the point.

There is nothin wow about riding with antional teams I do too. and I can ride better than ppl with better and worse bikes tan mine, and there is ppl that can rie better than me with worse or better bikes than mine.

this is just my point of view

when you get high end bike you get spoiled and dont want too turn back
anyways you will end gettin something more expensive:thumbsup:


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just keep a pair of office shoes in my desk drawer (as well as some pants) so I can ride into work in my cycling shoes and shorts any morning I please and not have to lug around extra shoes or pants. My backpack is usually full enough the with days lunch, snacks, underwear and a shirt.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

malanb said:


> Why would you lower your seatpost for felxibility? you raise your bar/stem..
> you can even damage your knees.


Please don't make me say it (LOL), raising my leg over the bike in order to start the ride was a little difficult... yeah couch potato + working long hours as a programmer didn't help.

Seat post is a lot higher now since I took the initial pics... getting there


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

qbantek said:


> What would you do?


Can you leave your office shoes at the office and change into/out of the cleated cycling shoes upon arrival/departure?


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

ms6073 said:


> Can you leave your office shoes at the office and change into/out of the cleated cycling shoes upon arrival/departure?


Yup, that is what I am doing now. 
Left a pair of shoes at the office / riding with my cycling shoes, no clipless pedal yet though. That's next on my list.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

qbantek said:


> At some point on my life (some good 15-20 years ago) I was able to compete and be very serious about cycling, I even trained w/the national team of my old country and I still keep training logs *and some trophies from when I was in top form*.


Pics?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you removed a tire and checked for the presence, or more likely the absence of a rim strip? If there is, its likely some plastic POS -- remove it and replace it with velox tape. Get some decent pedals and shoes. I'd suggest mountian bike pedals and shoes. They're easier to walk on (the cleat is recessed) and function just like road shoes -- good for commuting. 

Forget any more upgrades to that bike -- its just not worth it. Like you say, take it for what it is -- a cheap bike that you want to use to get back into riding a little bit. Its silly to start replacing crankarms and derailers on a $400 bike. You're better off just riding the thing and deciding in a year or two if you'd be happy with something nicer, or if this suffices (assuming its still in one piece). 

I have to disagree with you about used bikes -- you can find a great deal on used bikes. Most people selling them have barely used them at all. It takes a lot of effort to wear out a good quality bike.


----------



## qbantek (Apr 5, 2010)

@pmf: thanks for your suggestions. 

I did removed both tires on the same day I got the bike. There was a tape covering the rim, I couldn't feel any menacing protuberance from the rim by running my fingers through it so I was satisfied with the tape job at the moment. I am going to follow your advice and buy a velox tape to have it at hand for the next time I have to dismount the wheels.

I bought some Specialized MTB shoes, not extremely rigid and I could walk a little with them, but I still leave my office shoes at work. I don't really like MTB pedals though... I think I'll go for some Shimano R540 SPD-SL, they look acceptable and price is not a killer.

I think used bikes are a can of surprises, I have read some nice stories in this same forum but every time I looked around all I found was trashed bikes, very old ones or the same overpriced bikes sold for a little less but still overpriced according to my cheap [email protected]@ lifestyle  
Maybe is just my area, maybe I don't have the patience to hunt/wait for the right opportunity to arise.. see for yourself ( http://miami.craigslist.org/search/...bbreviation=sss&minAsk=80&maxAsk=400&hasPic=1 )


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The somewhat recent development in shoes are carbon soles. They're really nice and stiff. Many mountain bike shoes are coming with carbon soles making them have road shoe performance. 

I personally like Time mtn bike pedals better than spd (I've had both). You don't need the carbon/titanium gee-whiz versions. 

Yeah, leave some street shoes at the office. I commute 17 miles each way and have a whole wardrobe of clothes. On the days when I don't ride, I can haul clean clothes in and dirty ones home. I hate carrying a bag/backpack when I ride.


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome bike. Especially for the money. How do you like it thus far?

As a mountain biker that more recently started road riding, I've noticed a great number of elitist attitudes from non elitist riders.:cryin: I'll admit after getting back into bikes a few years ago I too can be a little snob-ish at times. The bike is only as good as the engine powering it.

While looking for a road machine one thing became very clear. There isn't as many levels of bikes as the markers would like you to believe. Every large bike manufacture has a set number of frames. The price changes with components. That is a big part of what your paying for besides mark up and hype. Weight also comes at a cost. My best friend and riding partner bought a Giant OCR3 leftover for $650.00. It's spec-ed out very close to the Durus. Does the extra $250.00 and a brand name make it a better bike? Only time will tell. 

As for wasting money on upgrading a "cheap" bike... who cares! Parts wear out regardless of how much you shelled out for the initial purchase. Replace worn parts with better parts. If you run NOS last years models it's cheaper yet. Personally I think Sram Apex groupo would be great for this bike. This coming from someone that usually doesn't do groupos. 

At the end of the day all that matters is your happy with it and it gets you around safely 

--Enjoy the ride.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Savings in manufacturing....


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

congrats on new bike! as to all the "upgrade waste of money blah blah blah" its simple when all the crap bits start breaking it means its time to get a loan out for a new bike


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Any updates on the Gavin bike? I am looking to purchase my first bike and was eyeing the Acele model.


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

How much does that Gavin bike weigh? Just curious as I was going to buy one, but then came across my current bike, an 88 allez that seemed to fit me pretty well.... my Steely is 21 pounds even.....

http://imgur.com/a/BGz5l


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

How much does that Gavin bike weigh? Just curious as I was going to buy one, but then came across my current bike, an 88 allez that seemed to fit me pretty well.... my Steely is 21 pounds even.....

http://imgur.com/a/BGz5l


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*Enjoy the ride*

Best of luck - you should be fine on that bike. Don't ever feel bad about riding - whatever you can afford. I always say that my favorite bike is the one I'm riding!
That said - your post did sound a tad 'salesy' to me and I suspect that's why you got clobbered.
Hey - it's an AL bike made at a factory overseas - let's face it - they ain't tough to make 
The design looks solid - and should serve you well. I'm guessing the importer buys the frame out of a catalogue - but who the heck cares - if you ride it that's all that matters!
Would I buy from them - proabably not - but I appreciate your post nonetheless.

Post back after a few months of riding and let us know how it's going.


----------

